
One-hour terrorist takedowns backed by EU parliament’s civil liberties committee - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/one-hour-terrorist-takedowns-backed-by-eu-parliaments-civil-liberties-committee/
======
Mirioron
Hey, remember how we said Article 13 won't cause upload filters? Yeah, see, we
weren't lying - you'll need upload filters for other regulations instead.

Also, how is this not censorship? It's not like you can look at any content
and easily tell whether it is or is not terrorist content.

I legitimately want the EU to stop. Either they don't understand what they're
doing or they're malicious.

